# Saltwater Pliers



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

In the market for some new pliers. Shooting for $150 or less.

Any recommendations?

-Jappy


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Don Mar


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Shimano Brutas 7.5 Cutters/Pliers, stainless steel with spring handles I just bought a pair and were reasonable and worked well. I also looked at the used high end pliers and were still over $150.00.


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

I've had my van stahls for over 15 years of hard use with zero issues, and you can find them used on ebay occasionally within your price range. 
I also have a pair of MHX pliers as backups that have been surprisingly good for the $40 price.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=449487

these have held up well for me for last two years


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

If you've got an Academy near you these are a helluva buy for $20: http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/-h2o-xpress-forza-75-aluminum-pliers?repChildCatid=599014

I've had a pair for 4-5 years now and they're still going strong.

That being said, I still want a pair of high-end Van Staal, Abel, or Hatch pliers. And I want to get my hands on the 3-Tand pliers to check them out.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I've got a pair of hatch nomads - clearly extravagant but wonderfully crafted.
https://www.deneki.com/2015/04/hatch-nomad-pliers/


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Take a look at Hansom Tackle for their pliers. Used by a lot of guys in the Northeast. Can't beat the quality and they come with a leather sheath and lanyard...$70.

http://hansomtackle.com


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JappyFish said:


> In the market for some new pliers. Shooting for $150 or less.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Manly...parallel jaws grip extremely hard without pinching so you can pull bite tippet knots tight with just short tag ends....too short for dehooking fish but you can use cheap needle node pliers for that.

http://www.floridakeysoutfitters.com/manley-pliers/dp/1000005605


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a cheap pair of $20 aluminum pliers from gander mountain. Going on 2 years, they are solid.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I also have these but never use them and someone stole the knife they came with.
http://www.abelreels.com/store/Abel-Pliers.html

These are my go to pliars and they're over 10 years old
http://m.tackledirect.com/doncp850exst.html

The bigger ones are superior they have a built in hook puller (holes in the pliars head). that makes tying knots a breeze. The big size is the only pliars I feel okay getting hooks back from sharks with. These are the big ones.
http://m.tackledirect.com/donnmarplier2.html


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Get these; they will do just about everything pliers will do including crimping barbs, plus they lock down. 15 bucks at Orvis; no tears if you lose them. Maybe also get some longer forceps for deep hook removal.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Get these; they will do just about everything pliers will do including crimping barbs, plus they lock down. 15 bucks at Orvis; no tears if you lose them. Maybe also get some longer forceps for deep hook removal.


Are there cutters behind the teeth? I like to carry braid scissors but this might be better.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not going to name names but I have learned something about pliers.

First, whichever brand you decide on, if they have replaceable cutters, but a lifetime supply. Two years from now when you need new ones they will no longer be made.

Next, some pliers jaws do not close all the way to tightly grip lighter tippets...they Tippett just slides out when you try to tighten knots.

Get one with a spring handle and make sure the spring is marine stainless. 

I prefer ones that have some type of rubber on the handle- helps when hands are wet.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> Are there cutters behind the teeth? I like to carry braid scissors but this might be better.


No, but they have something like them with scissors. Or get nippers.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Buck Saltwater Splizzors look like a cool concept. Made in the USA. On sale for $134.99
http://knifeextras.com/collections/kitchen-shears/products/552950

Orvis pliers. Made in the USA. $169 for the saltwater version, free shipping.
http://www.orvis.com/p/hydros-aluminum-pliers/2c2g

A couple from Dr. Slick that are USA and imported (I believe the pliers themselves are made here and the sheath/lanyard are imported, but not sure) $22.50 or $60
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/4573...uda-pliers&attrValue_0=Black&productId=797753
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/8777...iers&attrValue_0=Green/Gold&productId=1469607

Abel hybrid hemostat. Made in USA. $125.00
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/8176...-hemostat&attrValue_0=Black&productId=1368296

Simms. Made in USA. Available at different online retailers in the $150-180 range.
https://www.simmsfishing.com/plier.html


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Blue Zone said:


> Get these; they will do just about everything pliers will do including crimping barbs, plus they lock down. 15 bucks at Orvis; no tears if you lose them. Maybe also get some longer forceps for deep hook removal.


I'd get frustrated and throw those in the drink. I use palm hemostats - that way if the fish gets violent, or gets out of the grip, i can get rid of them in a hurry to use my hand. With the above, I've found my fingers get caught and I can't get them out quick enough. Hemos and pliers serve two different purposes though. I've noticed out of the less expensive brands, many are made by the same factory. What fails are the cutters on the cheaper ones, especially if you are cutting heavier lines. I get a year out of them, then get another pair.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

JappyFish said:


> In the market for some new pliers. Shooting for $150 or less.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> -Jappy


Amazon has a full three pages of fishing pliers, ranging in price from over $300 to as little as $6. Why anyone would pay $150 for a tool that can easily be lost, damaged or dropped overboard is beyond me. I bought stainless hemostats in 3 different sizes at the local flea market for $2 each and nail clippers for less than a dollar. I do carry a set of hardened steel diagonal pliers in case I have to cut fish hooks out of anyone's skin....and I have.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I honestly carry 2 sets of pliers on the skiff. A cheap pair of P-line pliers (love them) and an old leatherman with a fantastic hook file!!


----------



## txmm10 (Feb 14, 2016)

JappyFish said:


> In the market for some new pliers. Shooting for $150 or less.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> ...



Been very happy with the cheap Pline set I have had for a couple of years.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Amazon has a full three pages of fishing pliers, ranging in price from over $300 to as little as $6. Why anyone would pay $150 for a tool that can easily be lost, damaged or dropped overboard is beyond me. I bought stainless hemostats in 3 different sizes at the local flea market for $2 each and nail clippers for less than a dollar. I do carry a set of hardened steel diagonal pliers in case I have to cut fish hooks out of anyone's skin....and I have.


Why some people feel compelled to disparage how others choose to live their life is beyond me.

I like Donnmar's too.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Danco


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

jddurango said:


> Why some people feel compelled to disparage how others choose to live their life is beyond me.
> 
> I like Donnmar's too.


Why some people want to make an argument out of a simple observation that could save them $140 is beyond me.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

i have 3 pairs of don mars.. They are great pliers for everything except after 6 months dont expect them to cut braid.. I keep a pair of don mars and a pair of serrated scissors that I replace every 6 months once they are dull.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Why some people want to make an argument out of a simple observation that could save them $140 is beyond me.


No one is arguing. Everyone answered the OP's question except for your disparaging remark.

Get off my lawn ya damn kids!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Unless "pliers" is a code word for some deviant alternative lifestyle, we're talking about a small hand tool used for a variety of utility purposes aboard a boat. If your life style hinges upon the pliers (the small hand tool) that you own and you feel that I have somehow "disparaged" it by suggesting cheaper alternatives, then I'm sorry that I have offended you. If on the other hand you live the deviant alternative lifestyle code named "pliers" then I take it all back. You're just trying to start an argument to draw attention to your cause. You deserve all the disparaging you get.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Unless "pliers" is a code word for some deviant alternative lifestyle, we're talking about a small hand tool used for a variety of utility purposes aboard a boat. If your life style hinges upon the pliers (the small hand tool) that you own and you feel that I have somehow "disparaged" it by suggesting cheaper alternatives, then I'm sorry that I have offended you. If on the other hand you live the deviant alternative lifestyle code named "pliers" then I take it all back. You're just trying to start an argument to draw attention to your cause. You deserve all the disparaging you get.


You have an interesting way of "suggesting cheaper alternatives". Nice crawfish though.

We work hard for a reason. Some folks like to buy expensive toys and pursue their hobbies. I know that must pain you.

You can have the last word, life's too short to be responding to a grumpy old man.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought fly fishermen used forceps...

So you're saying I can use pliers like the rest of the heathens?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Believe it or not you guys could become great friends.(Durango and Vertigo) But back to saltwater pliers. I own Manley (carbon steel) that I used on blue water boats for fifteen years, Ross for the skiff that I have replaced the cutting blades once in twelve years and now Abel that I just bought and like the light weight.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I went with the Hansom Brand. So far I have enjoyed them and they cut like a champ. I hose them off after every use, so I think they should be fine.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Take a look at Hansom Tackle for their pliers. Used by a lot of guys in the Northeast. Can't beat the quality and they come with a leather sheath and lanyard...$70.
> 
> http://hansomtackle.com


Glad you bought the Hansoms...you won't be disappointed. 

Added bonus - Much cooler looking & a lot more comfortable than Nail Clippers and Hemostats


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> Glad you bought the Hansoms...you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Added bonus - Much cooler looking & a lot more comfortable than Nail Clippers and Hemostats


Not if you're on a spring creek...


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Think Hansom are Dancos rebranded. Had a pair of them myself.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> Think Hansom are Dancos rebranded. Had a pair of them myself.


Connley fishing has a similar set. Heres a link to pics but Id buy them direct from Connley if it was me.
http://www.fishingtackledepot.com/Connley-Fishing-Pliers-with-Sheath-and-Lanyard-p/cfpl1001.htm


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> Manly...parallel jaws grip extremely hard without pinching so you can pull bite tippet knots tight with just short tag ends....too short for dehooking fish but you can use cheap needle node pliers for that.
> 
> http://www.floridakeysoutfitters.com/manley-pliers/dp/1000005605


I have this style for years. Mine are Sampo. They don't cut braid but do cut wire. The leather pouch usually rots in salt water but I oil mine and so far that works
I am looking for a pair that cut braid and have seen some on here that may work. Thanks for the thread


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I have this style for years. Mine are Sampo. They don't cut braid but do cut wire. The leather pouch usually rots in salt water but I oil mine and so far that works
> I am looking for a pair that cut braid and have seen some on here that may work. Thanks for the thread


fly fisherman don't use braid....I just bought a leather sheath that's "Made in USA" by Hansom.

http://www.hansomtackle.com/sheaths.html

Make it soft by soaking in water overnight, then shape it to your pliers by leaving in the car all day, then oil and you're good to go.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

byates said:


> I've had my van stahls for over 15 years of hard use with zero issues, and you can find them used on ebay occasionally within your price range.
> I also have a pair of MHX pliers as backups that have been surprisingly good for the $40 price.


Another vote for VS


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> fly fisherman don't use braid....I just bought a leather sheath that's "Made in USA" by Hansom.
> 
> http://www.hansomtackle.com/sheaths.html
> 
> Make it soft by soaking in water overnight, then shape it to your pliers by leaving in the car all day, then oil and you're good to go.


I was thinking the same thing. But sometimes the stripers in the river will only hit gizzard shad


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Simms


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like this about to turn into a yeti vs igloo thread. My VS were a gift, but I would buy another set in a heartbeat. It's my money...


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a hook (2/0) in the side of the face experience a few years ago. It wouldn't back out with the loop technique, so had to push through/clip off. I was disappointed with the performance of my high-end pliers (and my buddie's pliers). Afterwards I tested several sets on some 2/0 and 3/0. The ugly clunky Manleys came out ahead by miles.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

hostage1985 said:


> I had a hook (2/0) in the side of the face experience a few years ago. It wouldn't back out with the loop technique, so had to push through/clip off. I was disappointed with the performance of my high-end pliers (and my buddie's pliers). Afterwards I tested several sets on some 2/0 and 3/0. The ugly clunky Manleys came out ahead by miles.


Ouch!!! 

Yea it's good to keep a pair of Manleys on the boat. But it's not always the easiest one to work with de-hooking fish that inhaled the fly deep.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

rjackh90 said:


> Sounds like this about to turn into a yeti vs igloo thread. My VS were a gift, but I would buy another set in a heartbeat. It's my money...


I know a guide that has several pairs of VS that were gifted to him by clients, but still goes with Manley's because they are better for rigging fly fishing leaders, and squashing barbs without weakening hooks.

The best tool for the job is not necesarily the most expensive.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I know a guide that has several pairs of VS that were gifted to him by clients, but still goes with Manley's because they are better for rigging fly fishing leaders, and squashing barbs without weakening hooks.
> 
> The best tool for the job is not necesarily the most expensive.


Cool.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

All I used offshore for years was Manley pliers. They worked well and served their purpose. I much prefer medical grade hemostats for fly removal because it doesn't ruin the fly like a pair of Van Staals would. That being said my hemostats aren't worth a shit for removing a tarpon fly. It's all a trade off. 

I'd love to have a nice pair of VS or Abel pliers but just can't bring myself to spend the coin on them.


----------

